# Interviews with William C. C. Chen, 1975 and 2012



## Xue Sheng (Dec 19, 2012)

William C. C. Chen - Interview and Yang Form Part 1 (1975)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 19, 2012)

William C. C. Chen - Yang Short Form Part 2 (1975)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 19, 2012)

William C. C. Chen - Form and Interview - Part 3 (1975)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 19, 2012)

Interview with William C. C. Chen 2012


----------

